# PC für Gaming/Numerik zusammenstellen



## timestamp (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte nach langer Zeit der Mittelklasse Laptops endlich mal auf ein HighEnd PC-System wechseln.
Wichtig ist mir dabei Leistung und Zukunftsorientiertheit (sprich ich muss nicht alle 12Monate nachrüsten bzw. verwende nichts, was in den nächsten Jahren voraussichtlich abgeschafft wird).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jmd hier mal einen Blick drauf werfen würde 
Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo noch Verbesserungsoptionen (oder irgendwo hat sich ein ganz böser Fehler eingeschlichen).

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219aa1aa03df39d41e53b406333df50cc8cb2158ca1d


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (13. Juli 2016)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle etwas weniger für die CPU ausgeben und etwas mehr für die Graka.
Und bedenken sollte man, das (empindungsmäßig)
Immer AMD CPU und Radeon Graka
Oder 
Intel CPU und nVidia Graka 
kombiniert werden sollten.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2016)

Hi,

vorab: Ich baue schon seit Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmässig PCs für Freunde (Gaming), Bekannte (Office) und Verwandte (nur Surfen), meine Einschätzungen sind aber nur subjektiv und Erfahrungswerte. Im Moment bin ich nicht mehr so nah an der Materie (vorallem was Perfomance angeht), da sich hier ja so ziemlich alles alle paar Monate ändert.

* Mainboard: Persönlich habe ich mit ASRock Boards sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Teilweise haben die schon nach Wochen nicht mehr funktioniert (vor 3-4 Jahren 3x ASRock für Freunde verbaut, 2 davon sind schon innerhalb des ersten Monats übern Jordan, das andere hat in etwa ein Jahr gehalten. Von den Garantie-Lieferungen hat nur eins bis jetzt gehalten.)
* RAM: Sieht gut aus, 16 GB Ram sollten für einige Zeit reichen. Die Marke hab ich auch gut in Erinnerung.
* Grafik: Reicht für aktuelle Spiele aus, solange du nicht auf UHD zocken willst. Da aber vor Kurzem erst die neue Serie von AMD und NVIDIA gekommen sind würde ich hier noch etwas warten, da geht sicherlich noch was am Preis.
* CPU: Ist meiner Meinung nach etwas Overkill (vorallem der Leistungs-Unterschied zwischen dem 6700 und 6700K ist nur minimal, kostet halt um die 40,- mehr)
* SSD: Top, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Samsung SSDs
* HDD: Passt, wobei ich bezweifle dass du ein Modell für den Dauerbetrieb brauchst. Würde hier eher auf ne normale Serie gehen, kosten normalerweise auch weniger. (z.B.: Western Digital Blue)
* Gehäuse: Kenne die Marke nicht, aber das Gehäuse ist ja was fürs Auge
* CPU-Lüfter: Sieht gut aus (aber aufpassen auf die Höhe des Lüfters, manchmal sind die Midi-Tower Gehäuse nicht gross genug!)
* WLan: Kenne die Marke nicht, aber hier kann man ja nicht allzu viel falsch machen
* Netzteil: 650 W sind mMn OK, mehr wären aber auch nicht schlecht. Zur Lautstärke steht dort allerdings nichts, vorher am Besten mal googeln. Da Netzteile mit der Zeit an Leistung verlieren würde und es um einen Zocker-PC geht würde ich hier eher ein 700er oder 750er reinbauen. Dann lässt du dir auch das nachrüsten einer zweiten Grafikkarte in 1-2 Jahren noch offen.

Zur Kombination von Intel-NVIDIA / AMD-ATI: Höre ich immer wieder dass das besser ist, aber kann das nicht bestätigen. Weder von der Leistung her, noch von der Kompatibilität gibt es da irgendeinen Grund hierfür. Nur weil AMD und ATI aus dem selben Hause kommen heisst nicht, dass die auch "besser" (messbar) zusammen arbeiten.

Grüsse,
BK


----------

